# spare cartridge storage



## jskeen (Jun 18, 2008)

In theory, are you supposed to be able to store a spare cartridge behind the one in use in a Jr. Gent size pen?  I tried several after a customer asked me, and found that all my postable pens were too short to get one in without crushing it.  One non postable  version worked ok.  I don't think i've been trimming my tubes much, and yes, I did remove the spring  

Anybody else have this issue?

James


----------



## jeffj13 (Jun 18, 2008)

Depending on what cartridges you use, I have found that some pens allow for an extra cartridge and some do not.

jeff


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 19, 2008)

Did you, by chance, try placing the small end towards the posting end? You may need that taper to fit into the end.  I always use bottled ink, so I tend to toss those refills into a box.


----------

